# BobCat T7-2-24-40955 B&S 170452 1251-01 73062811



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Introducing my latest find...

BobCat T7-2-24-40955 B&S 170452 1251-01 73062811

It has been sitting idle in a garage for 10 years. Apparently it would run back then if you squirted Carb-Cleaner into the engine/carb but not otherwise.

No idea yet what I have and what works or what's broken. Will update as I find out. As always, carb clean and fuel line check will be first priority. 

Model : BobCat T7-2-24-40955
Engine : Briggs & Stratton Model:170452 Type:1251-01 Code:73062811

Pictures Here:
https://goo.gl/photos/1EGBpzz2am51u21y8

*Currently hunting for any manuals or docs that might exist*

Found these sites so far..

The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase
Bobcat Models


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I need to sit down and read through all the postings on this sub-forum to get up to speed.

In the meantime, Here's the patent information from 1956 for these blowers
I guess someone has already posted this... maybe not...

Dates 1952-1956
Patent US2770894 - Snow remover of the rotary type - Google Patents

...and here's the engine patent:
Presumably for the "Easy Spin Starting" decompression.
Dates 1960-1961
http://www.google.com/patents/US2999491


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Briggs & Stratton Manuals:
By searching their website using Model 170452 and Type 1251

Gives hits for 170452 1251-99

Not sure how that relates to my 170452 1251-01

Nevertheless... here they are:

Results


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks like it is in very good condition. Great find.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a bunch of stuff posted in my info thread.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Denver got 12 inches (plus) of heavy wet snow this past weekend. (April 16 & 17 2016) Some areas got a lot more than that. 

It was a heavy wet air mass heading up from the Gulf that swung counterclockwise, headed towards the Rockies and then dumped rain or slush or wet snow for the whole of Saturday and Sunday. 

Once I heard that was coming I ripped off the carburetor, cleaned it, changed the oil, changed the crispy fuel lines and put the BobCat back together again (for now without a shut-off valve or fuel filter). This was the first time I had ever run it.

I didn't have time to mess with it to try to tune things.. but it started right up so I took it for a ride.

The throwing capability of this "non-standard" water-wheel impeller is impressive. 

As many folks will know, the impeller is very narrow and spins in the same direction as the augers (unlike most other machines where the augers and impeller spin at 90 degrees to each other).

This thing throws wet slush better than some machines throw powder!

I tried to take a video but my phone was playing up and after I had finished blowing, the video was unplayable. Pity.

Anyway.... this is just an update to say that the machine is now running and throwing like a champ. I am beginning to see why people who have BobCats really like them.

BTW: The machine is super heavy! Standing it on its auger bucket takes a lot of strength just to get it up off the ground... so that means that the engine has a lot of work to do just moving the machine around.... that's before trying to mess with the 12 inches of snow/slush/water. 

Oh yes.. one thing I recently discovered is how to decipher the model number.
I think this is right...

T7-2-24-40955

T7 => 7 HP
2 => Two Stage
24 => 24 inch clearing width
40955 => Serial number


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Brother Al said:


> I have a bunch of stuff posted in my info thread.


Thanks for the info. I've been off the forum for a few weeks.

If anyone wants to find this info thread.. it's over here...
Some great information in there.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...2-bob-cat-technical-information-thread-2.html


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Glad it runs well - neat machines huh!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

OK I've put these three Bobcats off for long enough.
This is in the best condition so I thought I'd start with this one.

Everything seems OK except the "fast-slow" gear lever is stuck in "fast"
Ideally I'd like to get that working because it's a little aggressive stuck on fast.
Are there any tips and tricks before I jump in and randomly start taking things apart?

Additional Photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Iaf3yF1xidG5yp3g2


----------

